# Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Didnt see a thread and it starts in 10 mins.

Fair warning: Whenever SuperSmackDown LIVE comes to Tuesday nights, there is absolutely no telling what will happen. From “Holiday Celebrations,” to “Blast from the Past” to a good, old “Great American Bash” or coming all the way across the pond to the first-ever live SmackDown broadcast from the United Kingdom, the “Super” edition of big blue carries an incredible history.

As WWE Week continues to invade USA Network, SmackDown 800 will no doubt deliver once again with a whole new slew of action, surprises and extraordinary moments — all in the wake of an extremely tumultuous WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders and Chairs … and Stairs. With endless possibilities, however, who will look to step up and prove their worth like never before? One thing is for sure, the WWE Universe cannot afford to miss a second.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

So nobody cares about this :lol ?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



CJohn3:16 said:


> So nobody cares about this :lol ?


Most people probably aren't even aware. :lol

I just literally found out by going into this section.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Here we go. Hoping for something big as its going live.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Live SD's are never good


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Will this be what they replay in australia? Because if so I might just watch it now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

And we start off with Fandango and the dead-eyed ******.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Reigns v Fandango fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This is on USA not SYFY incase anyone can't find it


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Fandango geting another beating from Reigns :lol New and improved!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Remember when Smackdown was good.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

could Roman's vest be any tighter?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Another weak pop for Reigns. :lol

Oh god, Reigns vs. Fandango. But I don't need a piss break yet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

pretty sad Reigns can't be his own character, he has to keep the shield Intro and music.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I thought this would be as active as the usual Raw threads


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Roman still sporting that damn music..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

That sign.

"Smackdown going up, on a tuesday" :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Roman!!!!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



KuritaDavion said:


> And we start off with Fandango and the dead-eyed ******.


Having to see the ****** as one of the first things on this show is not a good start.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

RIP Fandango


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Reigns looks so stupid.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Reigns really shouldn't be selling for Fandango.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

The arena has come unglued :cole


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Surprised Smackdown got pyro finally. Btw this upgrade broke the vsfree app.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

My god this match is boring...


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Lets Go Roman & Roman Reigns chants


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Quickly went back to Reigns getting the higher pitch dominance... not the best of signs for him. He seems a little better in the ring though, so that should help. Fandango though seems to have improved as well. Just wish he kept the old music and ditched Rosa.... ugh, she should not be at that company still. Completely useless.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

FANDANGO, YOU AREN'T MAKING ROMAN LOOK STRONG!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

End this... End this please.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Reigns looks like a character from Kingdom Hearts with that outfit


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Reigns really shouldn't be selling for Fandango.


Fine by me. I hate squash matches.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Is anyone else hearing the Spanish announce team? Not complaining though, I can't understand a word they're saying but I already like them more than the American team.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Reigns is already gassed LOL


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Roman is definitely a much better worker than Kevin Nash ever was. I'll give him that much.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns is already gassed LOL


LOLWAT!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Good to know Roman has made no attempt to evolve his wrestling..


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Oh my God who cares about this shit? Can they give something interesting for Reigns to do?


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



BarneyArmy said:


> Didnt see a thread and it starts in 10 mins.
> 
> Fair warning: Whenever SuperSmackDown LIVE comes to Tuesday nights, there is absolutely no telling what will happen. From “Holiday Celebrations,” to “Blast from the Past” to a good, old “Great American Bash” or coming all the way across the pond to the first-ever live SmackDown broadcast from the United Kingdom, the “Super” edition of big blue carries an incredible history.
> 
> As WWE Week continues to invade USA Network, SmackDown 800 will no doubt deliver once again with a whole new slew of action, surprises and extraordinary moments — all in the wake of an extremely tumultuous WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders and Chairs … and Stairs. With endless possibilities, however, who will look to step up and prove their worth like never before? One thing is for sure, the WWE Universe cannot afford to miss a second.




Because I want to remember "Blast From the Past" and how "Mean" Gene stood tall over Daniel Bryan.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Well Reigns is consistently exactly the same, so...there's that.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Well, that sucked.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

:lmao

I take it he didn't go down to the performance center to you know, improve? 
I don't want to rip on the guy but come the fuck on, what will he do when a 20+ minute match is required of him?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Fandango sold that spear well.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Average match.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

They really need to reconsider who wins the Rumble in 2015, because Roman isn't ready yet and he's still the same Reigns from 3 months ago.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I fucking hate that Superman Punch.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

More impressed by Fandango in that match. Selling like a beast for Roman. But that was much better than Roman was before. Not great, but not as embarrassing as before.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Not impressed :argh:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Just couldn't like someone who does all that roaring and fist punching the ring, can see why kids like him though. The 'tough guy' version of John Cena.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Well, that was about as terrible as I expected.

Reigns also looked gassed after a not even 10 minute match (although I'll give him a pass on that since it's his first match back). Still his cardio has never been his strong point, and if Reigns is winning the rumble, for his sake hopefully he's #30.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Roman has that bit of charisma but he's so weak at wrestling/mic work right now and with the push they're giving him they can't really hide him.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Roman Reigns crowd support is already dying, again


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I quite enjoyed that match. I was expecting a complete squash but Fandango got some stuff in as well which was nice.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Reigns learn from the Rock on how to be entertaining in a squash match. Because right now you suck.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Not a bad start, and was quite a good match 

DEAN'S NEXT!!! yay


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

It's not too late WWE. You can go with another guy. I'll accept the last second booking.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Average match, but they need to put him in the ring with Cesaro now.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Why the hell was Reings selling for FandanGOAT? Made me happy.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Well that was a waste of 10 minutes fpalm


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I already like Smackdown more than I liked RAW. Must be because Lawler isn't there.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Should Reigns really be doing wrist locks? Is that a move his character would do?

I give him credit for at least trying to incorporate something new into his moveset.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

The way some are reacting, I just must have been enjoying Fandango selling more than Roman..... didn't think it was as bad as some of Roman's matches a couple of months ago.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Looks like alot of people in the crowd rocking Ambrose shirts WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Back to thursdays we go :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Mainboy said:


> Remember when Smackdown was good.


yeah when the current NXT writer was writing for SD


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

For those of you that didn't see Main Event, Divas title match was arranged for Naomi vs Nikki (by Miz) for tonight


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



wkc_23 said:


> Back to thursdays we go :mark:


It is still a taped show, so who cares anyway?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Jingle All The Way 2 : The Winter blockbuster we've all asked for.........


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that match. Not like it was a headliner or ppv match. People that say he's losing crowd support... Ha!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



birthday_massacre said:


> yeah when the current NXT writer was writing for SD


What year were the NXT writers writing for Smackdown?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Ambrose>Reigns


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

The ladies really love Dean. Holy fuck.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

That promo package just reminded me of how awful the commentary team is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Dude came back from a crushed trachea without missing a show. Why are you surprised he's here now?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Nothing wrong with that match. Not like it was a headliner or ppv match. People that say he's losing crowd support... Ha!


Well he is. Compare his pop on return with Raw, and then Raw with tonight, and you'll see how it's gone downhill three days in.

If you liked the match though, more power to you.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

LOL That girl feeling on Roman's arm on the top of the stairs at the beginning of his entrance hahah


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Ambrose lost to a TV lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

boot camp match, fuck outta here.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Dean doesn't look comfortable at all on the mic.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

why the fuck is this crowd dead for this??? what is wrong with these people. fuck sake.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I'm so confused that I' m watching Smackdown right now


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Hey, Roman, get a pen and paper and take notes on what it's like to be a natural on the mic. #Ambrose :ambrose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

No idea what the fuck Wyatt just said.
Water is wet.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

So that was it?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Bray is fucking awesome when he's not talking about how his opponent is just like him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Bootcamp match? LULZZZZ


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I tried to fast forward through Florida Georgia Line. Forgot that this show is live.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

they are on smackdown to say they are fighting in a pre taped match tomorrow night? I'm starting to become a little disheartened. 

FUCK THAT, seriously, what the fuck is the main event tonight then?


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Frico said:


> Hey, Roman, get a pen and paper and take notes on what it's like to be a natural on the mic. #Ambrose :ambrose


Don't worry my friend. The look is all the mic work you'll ever need.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

What's a Boot Camp match?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

MIZDOW COMING UP! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



LigerJ81 said:


> What's a Boot Camp match?


Probably just a street fight with a military them due to Tribute to the Troops.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

It was some Sgt Slaughter shit in the 80s


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

So, live Smackdown is the same as any other taping - including a thrown together six-man tag match!

I'm going back to the hockey game; the intermission is over.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Screw WWE for making Rowan wrestle twice in such a short period of time. The guy just wrestled literally 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Anyone trying to act like Reigns' matches are not going to be a problem if he's supposed to be face of the company, main eventing every PPV with 20 minute matches, is being foolish. He can't wrestle Daniel Bryan or Seth Rollins types every month who can carry him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Screw WWE for making Rowan wrestle twice in such a short period of time. The guy just wrestled literally 30 minutes ago.


Yeah, I mean the guys heart can't take it.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I'm so good on The Usos


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Usos are annoying and boring. Instant channel switcher.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

So is the Boot Camp match the final blow off of this feud? Cause a lot of us already know the result and I don't know about ending it on the TTTT show...But if it means Ambrose/Bray will be in the Rumble then it's all good I guess.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Man, these motherfuckers sure love to scream


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Phaedra said:


> they are on smackdown to say they are fighting in a pre taped match tomorrow night? I'm starting to become a little disheartened.
> 
> FUCK THAT, seriously, what the fuck is the main event tonight then?


Ryback vs Seth.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This crowd is shit. Go to a fucking wrestling town for live events.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I hate the USO entrance.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

So I guess Rowan will be taking the pin here again?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

What is with WWE and shite theme songs these days :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This 6-man tag matches are so lazy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Literally complete silence for Harper.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Crowd is so dead :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Ryback vs Seth.


I love Rollins as much as the next sane woman, but come on ME Raw and a Live Smackdown? sigh. 

also, it stinks of fuckery with Rusev perhaps. yawn. If that's all for Bray/Ambrose after main eventing a ppv, then I might be done for the night. Unless they aren't telling us something about Bray and he got injured the other night.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This Smackdown will have no Swagger.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



ironcladd1 said:


> So I guess Rowan will be taking the pin here again?


Of course. He's buried.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

What the hell is gonna be the main event? Nikki Bella vs Naomi?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Mizdow is the most over babyface in the match again. 

WOnder how the Usos feel about that.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



ironcladd1 said:


> So I guess Rowan will be taking the pin here again?


Hopefully he's only in there to go in and take the pin at the end of the match. He just wrestled like 30 minutes ago against Kane.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Anyone know the main event so i can turn off.


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Erick Rowans theme song sounds like something you would hear in a Chinese Buffet.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They're selling these slammy awards hard.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This is fucking awful. Why is this match happening? C'mon WWE.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I love how Miz and the Usos were bickering like children while Luke and Rowan just stood there


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



CJohn3:16 said:


> What the hell is gonna be the main event? Nikki Bella vs Naomi?


Seth Rollins vs Ryback.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Mizdow consistently getting a number of chants and/or pops every night, even in a match where the crowd is dead for everyone else. :lol

Gotta say Harper was funny there though. Pointing for Miz to get down off the rope and then pushing him back right before the commercial. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

So is Rowan feuding with Harper now? couldn't they had feuded over the IC title?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Fuck 6 Man tag team matches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



KING KLAUS said:


> Fuck 6 Man tag team matches.


Don't be dissing tag team matches now, playa.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I'll take Ryback vs Rollins again. Atleast it ain't Cena. Plus, the match they had a few weeks ago was actually enjoyable.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Roman is definitely a much better worker than Kevin Nash ever was. I'll give him that much.


Too bad he has 1/20th of Nash's mic skills and charisma.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



KING KLAUS said:


> Fuck 6 Man tag team matches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Jimmy fucking ate the hell out of that boot.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



wkc_23 said:


> Don't be dissing tag team matches now, playa.


I wouldn't be bored of them if:

1. They had a purpose outside of time filler.
2. There were any stables/factions that can make the concept fun to watch. This isn't 2013 anymore, where the Shield and Goldust/Cody were making it can't miss TV to watch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Love it that the crowd's cheering for the heel guy during the heat.

And Luke Harper's great.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Can't have a Smackdown without Tag Team Matches, Playa. It's in Teddy's Contract


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Would love to see the camera catch Harper crack a smile at this whole Mizdow thing, it's distractingly funny, how could you not crack a smile lol.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Seth Rollins vs Ryback.


Thank goodness that the main event is some tag team match with Kane or Big Show in it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Mizdow copying Harper. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Harperdow :lel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Mizdow mimicking Harper now. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



KING KLAUS said:


> I wouldn't be bored of them if:
> 
> 1. They had a purpose outside of time filler.
> 2. There were any stables/factions that can make the concept fun to watch. This isn't 2013 anymore, where the Shield and Goldust/Cody were making it can't miss TV to watch.


Oh, I totally agree with you. I was just channeling my inner Teddy Long.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

OMG MIZDOW :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

It's a close race between Zig and Mizdow as the most over guy on the roster right now.... this has no right to be so damn enjoyable but Damien is just toooooo good.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Harper just made Mizdow shit himself.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I hate the Usos man. NO personality.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

SANDOW never getting in the ring is Vinces FU to the fans


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This has been a terrible match so far. Thank God for Mizdow.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I like Rowan, I just do.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



birthday_massacre said:


> SANDOW never getting in the ring is Vinces FU to the fans


It's actually smart. It builds up the tension between Mizdow and Miz.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

So when Cena isn't on Smackdown does he just get to go home if he has no other promotional work going on after RAW while the rest of the roster has to work Smackdown/Main Event on Tuesday?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Mizdow must actually be loving this gimmick, hugely over and he doesn't have to actually wrestle well apart from against himself.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I hope one day the USO botch their fail jump. Hate them so much


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Holy fuck. :Jordan


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

HOLY FUCK


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

We got us a flyin' sheep, maggle!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

DAMN Rowan got the PIN!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Miz got Crushed. Did Rowan beat Kane on Main Event? if so good he got 2 victories.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

:sharpe DAMN Eric


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Every time I start humming Rowen's theme I alway end up humming the DX theme.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



KING KLAUS said:


> It's actually smart. It builds up the tension between Mizdow and Miz.


If we get the logical payoff... that has been rare in the WWE lately though so it's wait and see.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Damn, Rowan does the Uso Splash better than the Usos themselves.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Rowan won a match :cheer

Hi fives all around!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I would of shit myself, if I was in Miz's position.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

*A live replay of yesterday to fill the show, no shame.*


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



LigerJ81 said:


> Miz got Crushed. Did Rowan beat Kane on Main Event? if so good he got 2 victories.


He lost :lol


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Yeah, rehash the thing that happened 24 hours ago Vince.Thanks to you we won't have to use our minds ever again.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Rowan the GOAT, or should I say the sheep? :evil


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Guys, it was just last night, no need for fucking recaps.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Yo, that sheep does a better top rope splash than the Uso's.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Literally forgot this was coming on :frankielol


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

fuck this is boring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Phaedra said:


> Guys, it was just last night, no need for fucking recaps.


Well to be fair looking at the ratings maybe no-one tuned in?

Naomi looking great as usual.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Naomi should win. At least we'll have a good diva as champ.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This segment is CRINGE


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

my live soaps


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Jimmy is actually good on the mic. He'd be a great heel.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

NO FUCK NO RECAPS PLEASE.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

RAW IS WAR > JERICHO


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Reply or not I loved that segment. Y2J being all arrogant and then then heyman saying brockkkkkk lesnnnnnarrrrrrr!!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

:cheer Never will get tired of seeing Rollins and Lesnar stand over Cena's body.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Can't wait to listen to Jericho's podcast tomorrow morning.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Is there a scream more feminine and yet fucking terrifying as Brock's? gives me chills man.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Phaedra said:


> Guys, it was just last night, no need for fucking recaps.


How else are they supposed to fill time? 

Give new talent the spotlight? That's just crazy talk. :vince3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

When brock screams :westbrook5


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

That was Brock's scream? I thought it was a fucking Eagle lol.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Okay nevermind Seth vs Ryback ain't the main event.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



ironcladd1 said:


> How else are they supposed to fill time?
> 
> Give new talent the spotlight? That's just crazy talk. :vince3


But they are giving new 'talent' time!...Roman Reigns! get it?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Vince, another Cena vs Lesnar match is not what the people want. Hell, give me Orton vs Lesnar. That would actually be better.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Rollins been working 3 consecutive nights.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

okay, what's the main event? I'm so confuddled.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Eden is awful. That is all.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Phaedra said:


> Is there a scream more feminine and yet fucking terrifying as Brock's? gives me chills man.


It's more hilarious than terrifying.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Brock screamed and Paige ran to the entrance.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Thoughts this was the Main Event


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

J a J security :grin2::grin2::grin2: love these guys


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Limping like a G. ::clap


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I can't wait to see what is the main event :lol I bet it is a Cena promo :jordan5


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



LigerJ81 said:


> Thoughts this was the Main Event


Sorry I guess I just assumed.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



CJohn3:16 said:


> Vince, another Cena vs Lesnar match is not what the people want. Hell, give me Orton vs Lesnar. That would actually be better.


I don't even like Orton, but I'd pay to see that match if it was cracked out Orton.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Sol Katti said:


> It's more hilarious than terrifying.


well yeah, you laugh and then you see him and it's not funny anymore lol. It makes him sound like a fucking wild animal man lol.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

3 matches in 3 days for poor Rollins.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



NameOfTheWind said:


> But they are giving new 'talent' time!...Roman Reigns! get it?


He does have the look. :vince


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Brocks screamed kinda reminded of when Batista did this. :heyman6


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



KingLobos said:


> That was Brock's scream? I thought it was a fucking Eagle lol.


:eagle

DAH BIRD!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Please bring back the European title


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Sorry I guess I just assumed.


Oh no you're ok, I just thought this would be the ME. I guess Cena or something else will end it.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

So much for the match

EDIT:

At least Rusev acting heelish now tho.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

The inevitable Rusev run-in happened sooner than expected.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Welp. Thus the start of Rusev vs Ryback. The RRRRRRRRR's


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

0 reaction for Ryback.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Heeeeyy... an actual sneak attack I didn't expect! Well, not at that point at least. Nice.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

What the fuck is up with this crowd ... what the actual fuck, pipe in the cheers and boos immediately.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Holy shit at that Ryback pop. That's astounding.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

That's what you get when you pick a fight with Rusev.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Being kicked/thrown off the stage had a little more excitement when it was 6 feet from the ground. OH NO HE FELL TWO AND A HALF FEET OFF THE STAGE


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

So JBL is on Rusev's side now? :jbl


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Lana in blue :yum::yum::yum:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

:jaydamn


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Ok, Rollins is pretty damn good on the mic nowadays. Night and day compared to when he first came to the WWE


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



LigerJ81 said:


> Oh no you're ok, I just thought this would be the ME. I guess Cena or something else will end it.


Same, I thought so to; now we ain't even getting the match at all haha.

Still good question on who is main eventing, probably Cena yeah.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I often wonder this, who are J&J talking to in their headsets? :hmm:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Okay, Orton????? maybe????


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



KING KLAUS said:


> So JBL is on Rusev's side now? :jbl


This ain't about America anymore Maggle :jbl


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Seth lmfao, you clearly paid Rusev.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

'valiantly by myself' :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



LKRocks said:


> Ok, Rollins is pretty damn good on the mic nowadays. Night and day compared to when he first came to the WWE


My thoughts exactly


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

LES DO DA DAMN THANG.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Rollins acing it on the mic with his heel work. :banderas


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Ziggler's Pop > Ryback's Pop.

The people have spoken.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Rollins is the best asshole heel this company has had in years. :lol


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Ziggler vs Rollins to close the show. Another defeat for Ziggler but it is gonna be a good match anyway.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



VForViper said:


> I often wonder this, who are J&J talking to in their headsets? :hmm:


Each other.

"I like your tie"

"Thanks...You get a hair cut?"

"No, But I did get a new conditioner"

"It's looks nice"

"Thanks...Arby's later?"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Okay, Ziggler ... okay.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Holy shit the midcard is getting mic time. Someone pinch me.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

*Good lord, this exposition crap in promos has .. got .. to .. stop ..*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Fuckoff Dolph


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This should be a huge top feud... these two could just light the world on fire. Ziggler is over, Rollins is great as a heel and they just compliment each other.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Rollins vs Ziggler will be a great match


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

OMG Ziggler said wrestling. :lol


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

*am I the only one lolin'g my ass off for Joey Mercury?!*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

HAHAHA ROLLINS IS FUCKING AWESOME

HE'S SUCH A FUCKING ASSHOLE.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



VForViper said:


> Ziggler's Pop > Ryback's Pop.
> 
> The people have spoken.


Ziggy sets the bar. :ziggler2


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Uh-oh, Dolph said "wrestling". Fire him.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This is actually a really good segment.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

J&J like "Aw shit Rollins, we didn't plan anything for tonight."


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Ziggy/Rollins that indeed is whats best for business.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



HBK 3:16 said:


> OMG Ziggler said wrestling. :lol


:vince6


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Holy crap Ziggler delivered on the mic.

GUYS, THE MIDCARD IS GETTING MIC TIME. WHAT IS GOING ON?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Meh, decent segment there. Should be a good match


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HBK 3:16 said:


> OMG Ziggler said wrestling. :lol


Uh oh, time to get out the shovel.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Less scripting would have made it better, but that was a great segment for two guys most here want to see at the top. And surprise, it feels more important than Cena/Brock just with this one segment. I honestly can't care about the fourth... O, sorry "third" match between the two. God forbid I counted the times they met in Brock's first run.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Rollins is fuckin brilliant.I thought that whole Rolllins Ziggler spot then was cracking.cant actually believe ime enjoying a wwe programme.makes a pleasant change


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Markus123 said:


> 'valiantly by myself' :lol


Best heel in the business today.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



LKRocks said:


> Holy crap Ziggler delivered on the mic.
> 
> GUYS, THE MIDCARD IS GETTING MIC TIME. WHAT IS GOING ON?


Creative got their heads out of their asses, I hope. Maybe they finally realized the midcard means something and needs story and time for development and not just throwaway matches.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

these two are mic gold against each other. Oh if only there was a title to feud over .......

but LOL at 'that's what's best for business' funny in itself but Seth's pissed off reaction was even funnier, like it really annoyed him lol. too good, and pretty hot ass heeling from Rollins.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Seth Rollins has improved so much on the mic. He's gone from an incredible in-ring worker, to a phenomenal all-round talent. 

Amazing progress.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Pretty good segment and should be a good match. Plus we didn't have to see Ryback wrestle. Win all around.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Its been good but it really feels like they are booking this show on the fly.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Great mic work from both and now we're guaranteed a solid main event.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Seth Rollins has improved so much on the mic. He's gone from an incredible in-ring worker, to a phenomenal all-round talent.
> 
> Amazing progress.


And he has the look. bama4


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Sol Katti said:


> Creative got their heads out of their asses, I hope. Maybe they finally realized the midcard means something and needs story and time for development and not just throwaway matches.


I can only hope. Ziggler looked like a star out there. And Seth is gold on the mic right now 

"I'm out here, valiantly by myself" :lmao


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Shamans said:


> *am I the only one lolin'g my ass off for Joey Mercury?!*


I thought I was the only one.


Oh yay, Naomi vs Nikki. Definitely have no clue who will win in this explosive match.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Anyway, a Divas title match next?; does Miz have those Hollywood Connections?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Rollins really has improved a lot on the mic, his voice is perfect for the cowardly heel role too.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Ascension :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I'm shocked they haven't given Naomi a new theme.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

The Ascension:no::no::no::no:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Why does Naomi still have Brodus's music?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Ascension are already cooler than every WWE tag team.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Naomi is so damn fine it's ridiculous. Here's to her being a strong staple in the diva's division.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

These bi-polar bitches


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Torture myself and watch this or take a restroom break.... choices...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



LigerJ81 said:


> I'm shocked they haven't given Naomi a new theme.


she needs one if she is moving on with her latest push. It's still Brodus Clay's music. This'll be a good match methinks ... I hope.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

:vince5 "Those two oafs from nxt? They're coming to main roster? Give them legion of dooms gimmick, no one remembers that shit dammit!" :vince5


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Damn. The Divas get no pops. :lol


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

:fuckthis Get some new damn music, Naomi.

Learn some new lines, Jimmy.

Get a new plaid shirt, Brie.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Damn Nikki, you tease.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Good god nikki


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Brie Sold Out chants :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Naomi is stupid athletic.

.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



KING KLAUS said:


> Damn. The Divas get no pops. :lol


paige and emma got some great reactions on main event.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Man.. there are a few in the crowd trying to get into it but most just aren't having it. But then, it was a short build. And what was that?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

"Homewrecker" Miz :lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Brie is looking fuckin awesome this evening :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Miz is really trying to be a manager lol.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This match is surprisingly not horrible.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

:mark: Miz about to fuck this up for Naomi :mark:


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

WWE has been really creative with Miz. This angle and Mizdow.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Who is Rollins gonna be facing at Royal Rumble? Cena v Lesnar, Reigns v Big Show?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Shit.. I'm actually going to have to give Nikki some props in trying to sell the shit kicks from Naomi >.< Damn you Naomi.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I've become very impressed on how much the Bellas have improved in the ring. I don't think they get the recognition they deserve. I think Nikki is a fine champion. I just wish the writers gave us a reason to care about the divas.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

The Miz and Brie need to have a throwdown outside.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Way to cost your wife the championship, asshole.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Another distraction roll up finish in a Divas match :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

At least this sort of made sense


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

NICE JOB, JIMMY.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Another roll-up pinfall. :haha


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

It's all your fault Jimmy


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

:clap

Way to fuck up.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Markus123 said:


> Who is Rollins gonna be facing at Royal Rumble? Cena v Lesnar, Reigns v Big Show?


I think he'll be in the Rumble.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I'm confused as to why Naomi is pissed at Jimmy when her dumb ass payed more attention to them than her opponent :haha

You know Nikki loves small packages :bored


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

:heyman6


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This match is probably better than AJ vs Nikki at TLC.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Kabraxal said:


> Shit.. I'm actually going to have to give Nikki some props in trying to sell the shit kicks from Naomi >.< Damn you Naomi.


Got to give Nikki some credit, she's trying out there and she's getting somewhere with her skills; probably better then half the main roster by this point.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I could actually be okay with a Naomi/Miz heel duo. I love how Miz was the asshole for cheering on a man's wife. Gotta love dat babyface logic.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Still getting used to the new forum design.

If being cut off from TD means she getting a run with the Title by Mania. I'm for it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



JBLoser said:


> Another distraction roll up finish in a Divas match :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> At least this sort of made sense


The roll up is a devastating finisher, bro.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

So... this is more about Jimmy/Naomi than a title feud? Okay. I mean, at least it's a story but can the title take some precedence at some point?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



CHUCK E CHEESE'S HOLIDAY ARCADE said:


> This match was probably better than AJ vs Nikki at TLC.


Easily. Granted both wrestlers actually wanted to be there so they tried.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Markus123 said:


> Who is Rollins gonna be facing at Royal Rumble? Cena v Lesnar, Reigns v Big Show?


He'll be facing someone alright....OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



VForViper said:


> I'm confused as to why Naomi is pissed at Jimmy when her dumb ass payed more attention to them than her opponent :haha
> 
> *You know Nikki loves small packages* :bored


you...I like you.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

YES, more anti bunny violence!!!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Nikki has improved .That match was more than acceptable


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Simply Flawless said:


> He'll be facing someone alright....OUTTA NOWHERE


Forgot all about him!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Got to give Nikki some credit, she's trying out there and she's getting somewhere with her skills; probably better then half the main roster by this point.


Main women's roster maybe... but then Rosa, Cameron, Eva, and Naomi are almost half that division. Those kicks by Naomi were just horrid though. Not even close to connecting. She just gets too excited and starts screwing up it seems. 

I'm just happy there was far less random yelling in the match.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Ya'll better not hurt the Bunny! :crying:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

oops, tech difficulties there. showing how fucking dead the crowd is tbh.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



VForViper said:


> You know Nikki loves small packages :bored


We know Brie does.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

YES KANE TOMBSTONE THOSE PARTY IDIOTS.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

So Daniel Bryan gets put out for weeks with the Tombsstone, but the bunny is back one night later.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

When Kane tombstombed the bunny, that was the first time I marked out for Kane in years.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Pete Rose should be revealed as the Bunny


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

That redhead with the bunny. Damn!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I thought they killed off the rabbit yesterday. Lame.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Pete Rose for Bunny, confirmed.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Was he trying to do the Alex Wright dance!!!!?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Kabraxal said:


> Main women's roster maybe... but then Rosa, Cameron, Eva, and Naomi are almost half that division. Those kicks by Naomi were just horrid though. Not even close to connecting. She just gets too excited and starts screwing up it seems.
> 
> I'm just happy there was far less random yelling in the match.


Yeah I meant main women's roster, at least Nikki knows how to properly wrestle and execute maneuvers; I'll give her that.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

lmao too funny 

cole: the bunny's wearing a neck brace
JBL: and I find humour in his discomfort

he's too fucking funny when it comes to the bunny.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I'm kinda hoping for Neville to be The Bunny.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

3 victories in 2 nights for Kane :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Kane won again!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

scarlette for the win.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Leave him alone!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

That bunny grew quite a few inches


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

YES KANE FUCK YES.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

#ThankYouKane part 2.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

So when are they going to reveal that Pete Rose was the bunny?

Edit; ha someone had the same thought I did.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



witchblade000 said:


> That redhead with the bunny. Damn!


taeler hendrix. think of me while you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I smell a Kane face turn.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

To go from the Demon from the 90's to a guy in corporate pants fueding with a bunny, boy Kane sure has fallen.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Yeah I meant main women's roster, at least Nikki knows how to properly wrestle and execute maneuvers; I'll give her that.


And never miss basically three simple kicks in a row... I wanted to like Naomi because she does have athletic ability. SHe just can't translate it to wrestling for some reason.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I swear to god if Kane feuds with Orton i will scream, they've feuded off and on since bloody 2004


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



witchblade000 said:


> That redhead with the bunny. Damn!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Okay, I'm about 90% sure majority of people would have preferred Swagger vs Slater or Axel over Kane vs Adam Rose fucking AGAIN.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Me love you long time, Kane.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I'm gonna get that dvd. But I also want Brock Lesnar to make a workout dvd.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This has been the most enjoyable wwe show ive seen in a long time


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

On the app: Byron Saxton's mic not working at all.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



A Merry Chromemas said:


> To go from the Demon from the 90's to a guy in corporate pants fueding with a bunny, boy Kane sure has fallen.


Long, long, long, loonggg before the corporate gimmick.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Kabraxal said:


> And never miss basically three simple kicks in a row... I wanted to like Naomi because she does have athletic ability. SHe just can't translate it to wrestling for some reason.


Naomi has potential to be much better then she is, but she really needs more time down at the Performance Center or something to translate that natural athletic ability into her wrestling.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Simply Flawless said:


> I swear to god if Kane feuds with Orton i will scream, they've feuded off and on since bloody 2004


Man all the current top guys been feuding with eachother since 04 lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Berlino said:


> This has been the most enjoyable wwe show ive seen in a long time


Then I guess you didn't watch NXT: REvolution?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Okay, I'm about 90% sure majority of people would have preferred Swagger vs Slater or Axel over Kane vs Adam Rose fucking AGAIN.


Count me in the 10% then.I dont wanna see swagger in the ring with anyone at anytime


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Berlino said:


> This has been the most enjoyable wwe show ive seen in a long time


Someone must of missed R-Evolution.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Ho Ho Hogan, was that his name in the leaked tape?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Naomi has potential to be much better then she is, but she really needs more time down at the Performance Center or something to translate that natural athletic ability into her wrestling.


Naomi is athletic but the way she delivers the moves always looks sloppy to me like she hurls herself at them praying they wont drop her


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Stuttering Goldust needs to make a return


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Rollin has picked up his heel mic game.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Simply Flawless said:


> Naomi is athletic but the way she delivers the moves always looks sloppy to me like she hurls herself at them praying they wont drop her


Yeah, I noticed that; it's really dangerous what she does. She needs a lot more training.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

God WWE managed to have 2 days of live broadcasting (which generally would guarantee an increase in viewership) and they failed to stimulate any new storylines or angles like what in the hell?

If we're being honest the only new storyline started is Ryback/Rusev.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Rollins little laughs always make me fucking laugh


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Man I hope they give Rollins & Ziggler a lot of time. Could be a great match. At this point I think Rollins can wrestle a broomstick to a 3 star match. He's on a roll this year.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Hell yeah, these guys are getting 20+ mins...Too bad 15 of it will be commercials.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



The Architect Of Christmas said:


> Stuttering Goldust needs to make a return


"Shucky ducky..."
"Qua-quack-QUACK! QUACK!"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Yeah, I noticed that; it's really dangerous what she does. She needs a lot more training.


How is what she's doing 'dangerous'? :dahell

She needs more training (every single diva does) but the only diva to have been seriously injured in the ring WAS her. You can't claim someone to be dangerous when they've never hurt themselves or others in the ring.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Oh, only two hours, that suits.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Jack Thwagger said:


> How is what she's doing 'dangerous'? :dahell
> 
> She needs more training (every single diva does) but the only diva to have been seriously injured in the ring WAS her. You can't claim someone to be dangerous when they've never hurt themselves or others in the ring.


Throwing herself at the other women like she does? that's an accident waiting to happen really.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Rollins little laughs always make me fucking laugh


Same here. I just love his heel work. His mannerisms, the laugh, the goading in the ring.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Rollins: "Well Renee, I don't expect you to understand"


:lmao he's such a fucking asshole. I love this heel run.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

'What do you want for Christmas?'

Rusev-"Whole chicken"


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Rollins is a delightful heel. I was very surprised initially when they turned him heel and kept Ambrose face, but it's worked out quite well I must admit..


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



KING KLAUS said:


> Then I guess you didn't watch NXT: REvolution?


I didnt watch it no but have it on sky plus at home.Will be sunday before i get to watch it


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Thursday!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

:haha Cute little commercial. I miss funny WWE commercials.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

LOL That "Thursday" commercial! Ambrose is amazing!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Is it too much to ask to wish for a Christmas miracle and have Orton back?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

What an uneventful Smackdown. Why is this even live?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

In other news Rollins is my dream physique.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I enjoyed that commercial, some funny deliveries


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Simply Flawless said:


> Is it too much to ask to wish for a Christmas miracle and have Orton back?


You ain't getting Orton back in a Smackdown :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Shamans said:


> In other news Rollins is my dream physique.


His attire has abs that are in the mold of his actual abs.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This has been leagues better than Raw... I can safely say that. Last night was terrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Berlino said:


> I didnt watch it no but have it on sky plus at home.Will be sunday before i get to watch it


Be ready to watch an amazing show. It was better than every PPV the main roster had this year besides WM30.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Rollins working 3 nights in a row.



Shamans said:


> In other news Rollins is my dream physique.


It's my dream physique to be under :wink2:


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Shamans said:


> In other news Rollins is my dream physique.


Gotta follow the workout of Crossfit Jesus


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

In other news No Cena automatically means a great show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I want J&J as my security.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

J & J is up there with the Mean Street Posse :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



HBK 3:16 said:


> In other news No Cena automatically means a great show.


It does normally turn out that way... his absence automatically grants nearly a 7/10 rating anymore.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Throwing herself at the other women like she does? that's an accident waiting to happen really.


It's an accident that's never happened. :shrug

I have a feeling if it was THAT dangerous, she'd be encouraged to change it.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

WWE has done it. They have finally surprised everyone and not had Cena on the show, with some cheesy, shitty promo about how last night "he was the better man because Lesnar had to attack him while he was down."

:frankielol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Kabraxal said:


> It does normally turn out that way... his absence automatically grants nearly a 7/10 rating anymore.


You think WWE would start noticing that eventually. 



Jack Thwagger said:


> It's an accident that's never happened. :shrug
> 
> I have a feeling if it was THAT dangerous, she'd be encouraged to change it.


Fair point, but hey, it was just something I noticed; no biggie I guess.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



HBK 3:16 said:


> In other news No Cena automatically means a great show.


I didn't think about him once.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Seth selling like a GOAT.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



VForViper said:


> WWE has done it. They have finally surprised everyone and not had Cena on the show, with some cheesy, shitty promo about how last night "he was the better man because Lesnar had to attack him while he was down."
> 
> :frankielol


Probably saving that for next Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

"We want tables" Lolno.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Kabraxal said:


> This has been leagues better than Raw... I can safely say that. Last night was terrible.


I say last night's Raw was better than the 2 previous Raw's before that.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Just saw the Thursday ad, lol ... love how the psychiatrist looks fully exasperated by the time Ambrose is leaving lol. Ve vill see you on Thursday, yes? lol. 

YES you will lol.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Even when an episode is so-so, the lack of Cena always feels like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



wkc_23 said:


> Be ready to watch an amazing show. It was better than every PPV the main roster had this year besides WM30.


I've tried to stay away from reading about it on here as i dont want to many spoilers but i hear it outshone anything the main rosters have come up with lately.This smackdown has been o.k .Guess it shows how poor the product has been of late that ime enjoying this show so much,Its become a drag staying up late for raw nowadays.Wwe is like a addiction thou.You know you should not do it and regret it when you do.Tonite has been refreshing i suppose


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I've noticed that commentary is slightly better on Smackdown than Raw, most likely due to no Lawler.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



CHUCK E CHEESE'S HOLIDAY ARCADE said:


> I've noticed that commentary is slightly better on Smackdown than Raw, most likely due to no Lawler.


It helps that they actually call the matches on Smackdown more often then not.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



CHUCK E CHEESE'S HOLIDAY ARCADE said:


> I've noticed that commentary is slightly better on Smackdown than Raw, most likely due to no Lawler.


stole my thoughts.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This has been a great main event so far... a real main event.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I haven't been this excited about a match in WWE since......... :confused


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Didn't have to hear Lawler so this was a better show for me.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

They really need to fire Lawler. It's so nice not hearing his phoned in commentary.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

some poor guy got his sign stolen.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

"Mercury's known to be hard-headed."
unk3


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

GOOD SHIT


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

He beat Rollins


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

If I hear Ziggler is buried from anyone :fuckedup

Good for his fans. bama


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Huge victory for Ziggler.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

What a match. This smackdown was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better than last nights RAW.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Holy shit. Am I dreaming?

:ziggler2


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

*I must appreciate it was not another DQ type finish*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Shamans said:


> some poor guy got his sign stolen.


I noticed that too just whipped off him


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This was a good smackdown. I enjoyed it a hell of a lot. Ziggler/Seh delivered, both on the mic and in the ring. I wih Raw was more like this.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I could have done without the ref throwing them out, but you really couldn't go wrong having either guy lose after that match. Though, really looks to be building Ziggler now, so that could be colouring my perception after so many years of start stop pushes......


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Damn good match. Great finish too, it could set up a feud in the future between the two.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Great win for Ziggler. I really enjoyed this show, it was refreshing :lol


----------



## SBisOurs (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Ziggler gets to pin Rollins on a random episode of Smackdown but Ambrose can't get a single win over the course of a multi month feud. Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This actually good smackdown to you brought to you... NOT by Cena! SHould have known it would be good with that.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Also, Ziggler is getting the biggest push of his career so far right now.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Did Vince hand HHH the reigns for a night?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

well the push is on!!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This kind of doesn't add up to the TTTT show tomorrow but whatever WWE. Can't ask for too much now.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Love how Ziggler once again is showing just how valuable the IC title is to him. We haven't had a champion as good as him since Orton.


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This is the best the IC title has looked since 2009 in all honesty.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Wait what? Was this aired on the network live?


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



SBisOurs said:


> Ziggler gets to pin Rollins on a random episode of Smackdown but Ambrose can't get a single win over the course of a multi month feud. Jesus fucking christ.


Not to mention Cena and Reigns have wins over him as well. I expect Ambrose/Rollins win continue at some point though.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

THE ZIGMAN! Props to Rollins for working three nights in a row and making each count. Great matches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Not trying to jinx Ziggler at all, but I seriously hope he doesn't get hurt by anything stupid *coughswaggercough*. He's getting a huge push and I'm enjoying the hell out of it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Wait what? Was this aired on the network live?


You missed it?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

The sane fan in me is saying this was a pretty decent WWE program and a stellar main event to end it.

The bitter mark in me is wondering where Swagger is and annoyed as fuck that he still hasn't managed to go over anyone worthwhile since his face turn and it's clearly not changing anytime soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



SBisOurs said:


> Ziggler gets to pin Rollins on a random episode of Smackdown but Ambrose can't get a single win over the course of a multi month feud. Jesus fucking christ.


It is strange, but Rollins had an injury going into the match and was distracted. Plus, he's beaten Ziggler numerous times in the past.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Nice to see Ziggler finally beat Rollins. Keep pushing him plz WWE.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Sol Katti said:


> You missed it?


I don't have cable television and mostly skim through Raw so I wasn't even aware this was on TV live.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Show is almost a bore without being able to watch my faves. The Ryback/Rusev thing was nice, and loved the Naomi vs Nikki match. Roman was over as fuck which was nice to see.

Missed the ME, so might have to re watch it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> I don't have cable television and mostly skim through Raw so I wasn't even aware this was on TV live.


Make sure you watch it later or tomorrow.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Woo hoo. Ziggler is getting better the more airtime he gets. Heard rumor of face Ziggler vs. heel Sheamus for IC title at Mania


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> Show is almost a bore without being able to watch my faves. The Ryback/Rusev thing was nice, and loved the Naomi vs Nikki match. Roman was over as fuck which was nice to see.
> 
> Missed the ME, so might have to re watch it.


Where's our Swag at, man? :cry


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Sol Katti said:


> Make sure you watch it later or tomorrow.


How good was the match? MOTYC or what?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> How good was the match? MOTYC or what?


Yeah, but you also gotta watch them on the mic too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

It was an alright match, nothing great. They are capable of way more. Plus, the stupid commercial break.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I missed it too. Hopefully someone will upload it to YouTube soon


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> How good was the match? MOTYC or what?


Hell no. Nowhere near that good.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

The match was good, it isn't going to blow anyone away though as we see these type of matches quite often nowadays in WWE. 

Glad Ziggler went over. It was logical because Rollins neither gains or loses from doing the job but Ziggler will gain from it. 

Usually that means the guy who doesn't need it gets the win in WWE but thankfully that didn't happen. Rollins is probably my favorite wrestler atm but i'm glad he lost here.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



KING KLAUS said:


> Hell no. Nowhere near that good.


What match was better?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Sol Katti said:


> What match was better?


You think that was MOTY?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



KING KLAUS said:


> Hell no. Nowhere near that good.


Shame. Rollins vs Ziggler matches have always been good but never great. Not sure why since I'm sure they could pull off a great match.

Can't wait to watch this tho.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



ShowStopper said:


> You think that was MOTY?


No. I think it was the match of the card. Isn't that what Superkick asked? I'm confused. :lmao

For the record: Not MOTY.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Sol Katti said:


> No. I think it was the match of the card. Isn't that what Superkick asked? I'm confused. :lmao


Oh okay, :lol I thought you meant MOTY. My bad.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

MOTYC means match of the year candidate.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Decent episode that, first time I've watched Smackdown in a long time..

Seth still looked strong throughout, booked again as the main man on the show which is cool. Decent match with Ziggler too. 

The Ambrose/Wyatt stuff was underwhelming again.. Sick of that, it's never got going for me.. Wish they would just end it now and have them go their separate ways.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> MOTYC means match of the year candidate.


I didn't see the Y and assumed. :$


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

The match between Ziggler and Rollins tonight was pretty good and easily better than the matches Rollins had with Cena this week but sadly they had injuries to sell which somewhat hindered how high impact the match could be...considering the two involved.

What I liked though is the fluidity of their promo exchange and it was a nice touch seeing Ziggler out there with the hoodie and ponytail because it made him seem even less like a cartoon character.

When Rollins gets that heel reign as Champ, I hope a feud between these two are in the cards.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



RaheemRollins said:


> Decent episode that, first time I've watched Smackdown in a long time..
> 
> *Seth still looked strong throughout, booked again as the main man on the show which is cool. Decent match with Ziggler too. *
> 
> The Ambrose/Wyatt stuff was underwhelming again.. Sick of that, it's never got going for me.. Wish they would just end it now and have them go their separate ways.


He really has been booked as "the man" on Smackdown. Better than not being booked that way, even if it is SD. Plus, he beat Cena, even though it wasn't clean. But a win on Cena is so freaking rare that whether it's clean or not it's still a huge win, especially for a young guy.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

That wasn't painful to watch! Bravo WWE taking a step up this week!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



ShowStopper said:


> He really has been booked as "the man" on Smackdown. Better than not being booked that way, even if it is SD. Plus, he beat Cena, even though it wasn't clean. *But a win on Cena is so freaking rare that whether it's clean or not it's still a huge win, especially for a young guy.*


Ambrose begs to differ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



KING KLAUS said:


> Ambrose begs to differ.


Heh, sorry Dean. :shrug

:rollins


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Somebody on twitter said this was Rollins and J&J Security


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



ShowStopper said:


> Heh, sorry Dean. :shrug
> 
> :rollins


What about...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Sol Katti said:


> What about...


:berried I've been saying that for months.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Not a fan of this new site layout


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

We do not talk about the Wyatt cage match around here, that shit is stupid.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Good smackdown for the most part. Great to see ziggler continuing
the mad roll hes on. And that divas match was a full demonstration
of how botchy/clumsy naomi really is.

Rooting for nikki [The lesser of 2 evils]. The whole time.

And the bunny got planted again!!!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

#StopBullyingTheBunny


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I didn't watch this and can't find a report on it. What happened? I assume not a god damn thing since it's SmackDown.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I have to watch it again since I was so distracted, but from what I've seen, a nice solid Smackdown. Roman didn't embarrass himself in the ring because there surely would have been a thread about it. And apparently got a nice pop but I missed it and the first half hour. 

Seth was his lovely smug self :banderas. And Ziggles went over in a nice match.

Oh and J&J continue to steal my heart :lol I'm satisfied 

Now to really watch the stuff I missed


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Fuck I forgot about this...


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This Smackdown pretty much confirmed that 3 hour Raws are a horrible, horrible thing. The pacing of this show was way better than what we normally get on Monday nights.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

damn, my dvr wasn't smart enough to record this i guess. sounds like i missed the best show of the year... figures.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Where's our Swag at, man? :cry


No idea. :frown2:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Ambrose and Wyatt are both great but their feud isn't working at all. Bray in particular is really starting to bore me. For me they need to put Dean over, end the fued and have him move onto bigger and better things.

As for the rest of the show, typical Smackdown. Very little to write home about besides the main event which was good. Real glad to see Dolph getting somewhat of a push.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Xist2inspire said:


> This Smackdown pretty much confirmed that 3 hour Raws are a horrible, horrible thing. The pacing of this show was way better than what we normally get on Monday nights.


Raw was far better before it went to three hours. Less is more & all WWE had done was fill an extra hour with unwatchable filler which has made the show almost a chore to watch weekly, for many.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

This Ambrose/Wyatt feud just isn't doing it for me. More so because of Wyatt who's started to get really repetitive and predictable.

Just put Ambrose over and move on with it.


A minor problem I've noticed with Ambrose is he even does a live promo in-ring like it's a backstage promo. Which means he doesn't pause much at all and continues speaking, so the crowd is still trying to process what he's said and not getting sufficient time to react accordingly.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Team blue is true.
Team red is over feed.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Smackdown being live on Tuesdays is a much easier watch than being taped and aired on Fridays.. or soon to be Thursdays. Let's hope in a few yrs, it's actually on Tuesdays and live every week. It also felt better being on USA for some reason. Maybe because I didn't have to look at Syfy commercials.

I only fast forwarded through some of it because I was running off of 3 hrs of sleep and needed to get in bed quickly, but the show was a lot better than usual. Nothing spectacular, but good nonetheless. It felt like WWE gave half of a shit.

And like others have said, 2 hours is better than 3. 

I like how the IC champ was main eventing. That's how it should be. 

I also like how Rusev seems like an important US champion. After the hell that belt went thru with Ambrose and Sheamus, this is refreshing. He's actually a strong character, he's undefeated, and he defends his title often. Why WWE can't do this across the board with their champs is beyond me. Imagine if Rusev was jobbing randomly while holding the title. 

Reigns needs to lose the vest. Him just wearing a T-Shirt like he did on RAW was tons better. He looked legit. Throw that vest on him and he looks like a silly cartoon. Well, let's say stop with the colored vests lol.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Just as soon as Ziggler was starting to win me over he reminds me of what an annoying shit he is with that promo.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I may have to try sunglasses when viewing this new site layout.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



jcmmnx said:


> Just as soon as Ziggler was starting to win me over he reminds me of what an annoying shit he is with that promo.


Lol. I actually thought the exchange between him and Rollins was quite good.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Enjoyed the Ziggler/Rollins promo and match and that's it really. Ambrose/Wyatt segment went absolutely nowhere, which is a shame cause the fued has been building up really nicely the past few weeks, now it seems like they're starting from scratch again. fpalm


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



jcmmnx said:


> I may have to try sunglasses when viewing this new site layout.


lol i changed the theme to blue and like that better. The default is really bright.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Oooh, what 'shocking' (ha) developments in the Ambrose/Wyatt feud. :cornette

More promos! Why the fuck not? Next week, they'll just bump into each other backstage, say a few angry words while an invisible force field prevents them from touching each other.

I love both guys but it's criminal the way Vince and his army of dunces have handled this. Fucking idiots.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Saw some of it. Makes me wish Raw was only 2 hours again. Reigns return match was ok. He actually did incorporate stuff he wasn't using before and didnt end with the same sequence so that's a nice sign. Plus there were 3 seperate roman chants throughout the match .

I thought we were getting an actual dean/wyatt match last night so that was disappointing.

Loved Ziggler/seth exchanged. Anytime Ziggler is highlighted, that's a plus.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I expected it to be like Raw but it was pretty boring, I dont enjoy smackdown anyway, half of it is a repeat of Raw... and then just random fights, doesnt carry on any of the stories either, so really if im busy, I dont choose to record it, I didnt even watch the main event sadly.
So generally it was just okay, reigns comeback was abit weak, another repeat match for kane and adam rose... so abit disappointing.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

TTTT is on right now, any discussions?

:frankielol Or are yall sick of Smackdown for the week?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Watching it, it's funny so far


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Did anyone catch that they called Ziggler the new IC champ? But TLC didn't happen yet when this was filmed :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

yeah and also talking in vague terms about TLC matches that haven't happened yet. lol


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I also find it funny they keep pretending that they're in Ft. Benning but they're in Columbus, an hour away from Ft. Benning.

But yes, the crowd was very much loud and alive during this taping.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

lmfao this is hilarious, they're talking about matches that haven't happened lol.

you were there eh? lucky you, miz heeling was hilarious lol. stardust reacting to one woman shouting we love stardust was priceless.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I might just have to watch TTTT just for those lols about them talking about matches that haven't happened yet.

So did people who were there get spoiled on TLC? :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



HBK 3:16 said:


> I might just have to watch TTTT just for those lols about them talking about matches that haven't happened yet.
> 
> So did people who were there get spoiled on TLC? :lmao


only if you were close enough to the commentary desk and could hear them call ziggler the new IC champ, talk about the TLC match saying that all the stuff that happened, ladders jumped off, chairs broken, tables gone through (yeah that's a given), then cole comes out and says 'we even had a tv explode in the ring ... fpalm ... thanks for reminding me it was planned you knob jockey :crying:

on a side note ... this music is the absolute drizzling shits, I mean what the actual fuck is this shit? do you guys buy this shit? lol (no offence, i have no filter lol)


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Yeah I was like "Thank God" when he came out during Hogan and Cena.

It was a surprisingly good show, much better than Smackdown imo. I'm guessing that's why they didn't have people wear their belts, so it wouldn't spoil anything?


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

_flordia georgia line.. urgh. I really hate country._


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Well damn, just forget the other divas are in there and not just the Bellas :lol Oh WWE.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

paige played the chicken shit heel perfect in that battle royal. She was the only one who was entertaining, everyone going at it, she just sits on the rope ready to strike. hahah


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I liked Miz and Mizdow in the opening segment. Cena and Hogan can fuck off.

Backstage segments have been fun!

Decent tag match.

The divas battlae royale gave me cancer. =/

Florida Georgia Line is the worst!

Lets hope this boot camp match delivers.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

^ That's what I said, she was very entertaining haha.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

LOL Th e guy in the crowd wants Dean to get the tables, though apparently they only care about chairs.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

fun match so far


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Why are the Kardashian's on?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

The crowd went wiiiild when Bryan came out.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Lana GOATing


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Nine99 said:


> Lana GOATing


I love her, she's awesome.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

How is USA the face here again??


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



TheManof1000post said:


> How is USA the face here again??


I guess the crowd didn't like being called stupid?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I love her, she's awesome.


<3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Cool boot camp match.

Awesome Rusev/Lana/Dragon segment.

Not these Florida Georgia freaks again!


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



Roman Empire said:


> I guess the crowd didn't like being called stupid?


Honesty is a virtue. Lana just keeping it real.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

"Big Show is really goin through a rebirth of his career" :cole

Right


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Unnatural push to feed him to Reigns


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

I am a real American. :hulk


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

_paige is the most entertaining diva on the roster, she also knows how to work the crowd really well._


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Namoi acting like this is her first diva's title match :lol

Harper looking at Sandow mimicking Miz like he's crazy :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

they need to put this on the network. who would think to look for smackdown on a tuesday? of course they have their best show of the year when half the fans probably didn't even know about it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



shutupchico said:


> they need to put this on the network. who would think to look for smackdown on a tuesday? of course they have their *best show of the year* when half the fans probably didn't even know about it.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

going by what people are saying, it seems that way. one of the rare times everyone isn't negative about a show.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

wrong thread.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Why the hell is Tribute To The Troops 2014 not on the Network? Makes no sense.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Sorry, I didn't know what other thread to go on :lol

I thought the TTTT spoiler thread but I didn't know, I thought someone would just edit this one.

I wouldn't say it was the best show of the year but for once the whole show didn't suck.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*



shutupchico said:


> going by what people are saying, it seems that way. one of the rare times everyone isn't negative about a show.


Smackdown threads are usually mostly positive on a friday.


----------



## Mark Adams (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Has smackdown even been worth watching lately?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Super Smackdown Live! Discussion Thread - 12/16/14*

Just watched the reigns/fandango match again and I have to say..Fuck Reigns. The guy does the exact same movements, not moves, movements, whether it's the start of a match or if he's been in chinlock for five minutes. Absolutely no ring skill.


----------



## LilGeek (Nov 14, 2014)

I really thought Naomi was going to win the title, but when I saw The Miz, I knew Jimmy was going to " Mess it up" for Naomi.


I remember when any Diva could become champ.

WWE's gotten way to predictable


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bad ass Reigns squash
Good Main Event

SD should be live every week


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I had the TV on in the background and Smackdown was on (well, the replay was). Saw Ziggler/Rollins, its worth checking out. Pretty damn solid TV match, and it was on Smackdown, which is surprising.

J&J were their usual awesome selves, too.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you guys see Brie on smackdown? Smoking hot, she is a beautiful woman. And also the heel role and behavior suits her much more than the cheesy "female bryan" bullshit they had her doing for so long. Both bellas can play the evil bitch role perfectly.


----------

